
Ask HN: Registrar that doesn't use Google's reCATPCHA? - OrgNet
Having issues logging in at namecheap.com
======
loons2
I've been with
[https://dreamhost.com/domains/](https://dreamhost.com/domains/) for over a
decade.

------
PaulHoule
I like these guys

[https://www.ait.com/](https://www.ait.com/)

~~~
drenvuk
What's the port size on these guys? It mentions unlimited data transfer but I
don't know how fast or if they throttle.

~~~
PaulHoule
I don't use them for servers but I have used them for domains.

